# عاجل جدا .لو تكرمتم ...اريد اي رسومات عن تفاصيل space truss



## عاشق حب رسول الله (31 مارس 2006)

الاخوة والاخوات المعماريون والمعماريات 
اتمني لو تكرمتم ...بارسال اي تفاصيل انشائية عن space truss
وخصوصا علاقته بالقواعد الخرسانية ..
...اريد تفاصيل sketches details
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبده غباشي (1 أبريل 2006)

هي ليست تفاصيل 

و لكنها مجموعة من الاسكتشات

تعطي أمثلة كثيرة ل space trusse

بأشكال مختلفة​flat trusses







folded systems





curved systems





linear systems




examples

































​


----------



## Bara (1 أبريل 2006)

ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الموقع .
http://www.geometrica.com/Architectural/SpecsAndDetails/SpaceFrame/SpaceFrame.htmhttp://www.geometrica.com/Architectural/SpecsAndDetails/SpaceFrame/SpaceFrame.htm


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 أبريل 2006)

اشكركم شكرا جزيلا ...علي المساعده البناءة 
...واتمني لو احد يمدني باي تفصيلة لعلاقة الspace truss بالقواعد 
هذا ما ابحث عنه ...وخصوصا الspacetruss الذي علي شكل الكره 
ولا انسي مره اخري ان اشكركم جزيل الشكر علي المساعده يا اخي الحبيب عبده واخي بارا
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 أبريل 2006)

بارا ...انا عاجز عن الشكر حقيقة ...موقع رائع ..واسديت لي خدمه عمري ما انساها لك ...شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الكريم ...وانا تحت امرك في اي شيء تطلبه ....
وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## manal aly shedeed (4 أبريل 2006)

تفاصيل رائعة لل space truss ارجو ان تفيد ..


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 أبريل 2006)

وكمان اوتوكاد ......انا عاجز جدا جدا جدا جدا عن الشكر اختي الغاليه منال ...بارك الله فيكي وجزاك الله كل خييييييييييييييير 
افادتني كثيرا جدا ....اشكرك من كل قلبي ...وربنا يارب يوفقك وينجحك نجاحا باهرا في حياتك كلها


----------



## mohamed aseer (4 أبريل 2006)

و ده يا سيدى موقع شركه ميرو الامريكيه 
هتلاقى تفاصيل للجمالون الفراغى زى ما انت عايز
http://www.mero.us/downloads/details/sp/
الموقع فى تفاصيل كتير عن منشأت معدنيه كمان لو تحب
انا بعتلك اللينك اللى فوق ده الخاص بالجمالون الفارغى
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## mohamed aseer (4 أبريل 2006)

على فكره صحيح 
هتلاقى تفصيله لتثبيت الجمالون على عمود معدنى
التفصيله ديه شبيه بنفس الطريقه اللى بثبته بيها على عمود خرسانى او جلسه خرسانيه مرتفعه عن سطح الارض


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 أبريل 2006)

محمد.....موقع خطيييييييييييييييييير جدا ...متشكر جدا جدا جدا ...ربنا يارب يكرمك ويوفقك ....الموقع اكثر من راااااااائع ....ومفيد جدا ....انا في الحقيقه عاجز والله عن الشكر ...


----------



## معمارية طموحة (6 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 

هذه بعض الصور التي بحثت عنها في الكتب





عفوا اخي ادخلت عدة صور على الجهاز ولكن لم استطع ارفاقها والتي ارفقتها دخلت صدفة!!!! ولم استطع اكمال البقية.

معمارية طموحة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك كثيرا اختي الكريمه لما قدمتيه بالرغم من علمي تماما بمدي انشغالك ...وفقك الله لمايحبه ويرضاه ....وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شروق حواش (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اختي الكريمةعلى الموضوع الله يوفاك


----------



## Arch_M (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حرس العقيدة (18 نوفمبر 2006)

اسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng.ammoon (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم:
ماشاء الله الشباب ما قصروا وزودوك بالذي تريد ولكن ان كان هناك اي نقص انا لدي بحث كامل عن الموضوع لكنه هارد كوبي فإذا لم تكفيك المعلومات السابقة وتريد المزيد بعمله سكانينج وببعتلك اياه
سلام
أمون


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 نوفمبر 2006)

امون ...اشكرك من كل قلبي ...وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ,...
في الواقع الموضوع قديم وتم الاستفاده منه ...والحمد لله ...والشباب فعلا ماقصروا وافادوني كثيرا بارك الله فيهم ....
واشكرك علي استعدادك الجميل هذا للمعاونه ....بارك الله فيك


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 مارس 2008)

انا كمان كنت محتاجاها جدا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر02 (12 مارس 2008)

*بــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــك*

*كـــــــل الشكــــــــــــر والتقديــــــــــر*​


----------



## hosam-hasn (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## masa_arch2010 (19 مارس 2008)

thanks ya gama3a 3ala el sho3"l


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (9 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااوى


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## yassmer (30 يوليو 2009)

jazaka allah kolo '7er


----------



## الشماليصوير (21 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء افادتي عن شركة في السعودية تركب خيام بي في سي وتحتة حديد space truss 
لعمل مظلة على مدخل مدينة عاجل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

